# Smoked Crab stuffed shrimp.



## binnesman (Jun 23, 2021)

Made this for dinner tonight.  Was a little bit of work but worth it.  I also made homemade Rice a Roni  way better than the box.


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 23, 2021)

Looks and sounds great!!


----------



## Steve H (Jun 24, 2021)

Looks good! Can you post up the recipe?


----------



## Jabiru (Jun 24, 2021)

Yum, that looks so tasty. Crab and shrimp is my favourite seafood. Would like to do something like tHat. Nice work.


----------



## JLeonard (Jun 24, 2021)

Man that looks good. 
Jim


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 24, 2021)

Those shrimps look great.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## binnesman (Jun 24, 2021)

For you Steve
I sautéed in butter, onions red bell pepper, celery and garlic till just softened. I also put in a teaspoon of my Cajun seasoning, Turned of heat and Stirred in a handful of Italian parsley. I posted the Cajun seasoning recipe I will add the link.

For the Crab mixture:
I took a 1lb can of lump crab meat and a 1lb can of claw meat drained off liquid. In a bowl a mixed 3/4 cup Mayo a tablespoon Worcestershire sauce and Dijon mustard. I added 2 eggs 1/2 teaspoon old bay and Cajun seasoning. Juice from a lemon and then I added the veggie mixture and whisked it together. Add the two can of crab meat and a 1/4 of Italian bread crumbs and little sprinkle be careful on the bread comes can always add can’t take away. I cooked the bacon almost all the way done as well. Then added a teaspoon of mixture to the butterfly shrimp and wrapped. The shrimp are u-12. I then sprinkled a chipotle honey rub on top and basted them with a maple cognac glaze. Just butter maple syrup  and a few teaspoons of the booze

put smoker at 350 and smoked for 15 min used cherry wood





						Blackened Grouper dinner.
					

Went to the fish market today and got beautiful piece of of grouper and decided to blacken it. I used my on special Cajun recipe as well as made a scotch bonnet remoulade sauce. It was so good and yes I live in Florida grouper was fresh.




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




The Rice a Roni
A handful of vermicelli pasta broken up 2 cups long grain rice sautéed in a 1/2 stick butter. I reserved some the the veggie mixture tossed that in as well with a 1/4 teaspoon of each of these
coriander
mustard powder
celery salt
paprika
turmeric
cayenne
Put enough chicken stock to cover let it come to a simmer cooked it 20 min then turned off let it sit till shrimp done.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 24, 2021)

Now that looks fantastic to me!
Al


----------

